# Active Clamp + SR = ?



## constantinosand (26. Juli 2012)

was ist *Active Clamp* und *SR* beim straight power e9 400w netzteil ?


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Constantionsand,

Im Vergleich zu älteren Topologien, setzt die neue “Active Clamp + SR (Synchronous Rectifier)”-
Technologie zusätzliche, aktive Bauteile ein. Dazu gehören unter anderem mehrere MOSFETs,
Kondensatoren und zwei neuartige IC-Chips auf der Primär- bzw. Sekundärseite des Netzteils. Die
Verwendung dieser Komponenten anstelle älterer, passiver Dioden ermöglicht es, die einzelnen
Stationen der Transformation besser zu überwachen. Der Chip auf der Sekundärseite kontrolliert
dabei stets die ausgehenden Spannungen und kommuniziert im Bedarfsfall mit dem Chip auf der
Primärseite. Dieser passt dann die Parameter wichtiger Bauteile in Sekundenbruchteilen an.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## constantinosand (26. Juli 2012)

danke, für den stets zuverlässigen support

so kann man den besitz eines be quiet netzteils noch mehr genießen


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo Constantinosand,

vielen Dank für dein sehr positives Feedback - wir freuen uns sehr darüber ;o)

Gruß

Marco


----------

